# Maybe question where navigate says to go



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

RocketRay said:


> View attachment 27697
> View attachment 27697


Why?? Looks like fun to me!! Drive that sucker.


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

Navigate took me on a nine mile journey through Arizona backcountry putting an alarming amount of dust on my car, not to mention the worry of getting a flat in the middle of nowhere. Fortunately it weathered the ordeal fine and all was well after an express wash.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

RocketRay said:


> Navigate took me on a nine mile journey through Arizona backcountry putting an alarming amount of dust on my car, not to mention the worry of getting a flat in the middle of nowhere. Fortunately it weathered the ordeal fine and all was well after an express wash.


but it ended at the location you told it to go to, right? 
maybe the car should question your direction


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

You need to uncheck "Use Dusty Roads". Right next to "Use Toll Roads".


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Adventure is underrated.
Perfection is overrated.


----------



## turnem (Apr 26, 2019)

LOL! When I first got my M3 I was disappointed with the accuracy of the Navigation - in particular I felt that the estimated arrival time was unacceptably wrong most of the time. However, after the first week or so it's been remarkably accurate. It's on par with Android Auto (which is what I using prior to owning a Tesla). I now trust the navigation instructions no matter what.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

turnem said:


> It's on par with Android Auto (which is what I using prior to owning a Tesla).


Could be because they are both Google based.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Could be because they are both Google based.


The consensus is that the maps are Google-based, and maybe the traffic reports too.
But I'm pretty sure that Tesla performs their own routing.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

I have used the M3 nav system three times to get from Tucson to Mayo Clinic (searching for a kidney) in Scottsdale. Each time the nav took me a different route when we got close to the general PHX area. No consistency at all.

First trip had me get off I-10 onto a rural (country?) road with 40-50 MPH speed limits for ten or so miles to get to the 202 fwy, then to 101 north. Second trip took me along I-10 to 60, to 202, to 101. Third trip took me waaay on the far West side of PHX area to I-17 up to 101 than back East again.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> I have used the M3 nav system three times to get from Tucson to Mayo Clinic (searching for a kidney) in Scottsdale. Each time the nav took me a different route when we got close to the general PHX area. No consistency at all.
> 
> First trip had me get off I-10 onto a rural (country?) road with 40-50 MPH speed limits for ten or so miles to get to the 202 fwy, then to 101 north. Second trip took me along I-10 to 60, to 202, to 101. Third trip took me waaay on the far West side of PHX area to I-17 up to 101 than back East again.


If it is routing based off of traffic conditions, do you expect it to be consistent?

P.S. Good luck with the kidney search!


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> but it ended at the location you told it to go to, right?
> maybe the car should question your direction


If you're comfortable taking your $50k+ electric luxury sports sedan on a dirt road adventure, go for it!


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

no problem with dirt. big problem with gravel.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> If it is routing based off of traffic conditions, do you expect it to be consistent?


 I doubt there is much traffic at 0300 hrs even in the greater PHX area. And if it was based on traffic, why did it take me through the [usually] busiest part of the PHX area onto I-17, ~40 miles out of the [normal] way around it?

I suspect there is much we do not know about why it does such things. And with the yuuuge amount of unpredictable and undocumented updates, it's not going to be repeatable.



> P.S. Good luck with the kidney search!


 Thanks!



lance.bailey said:


> no problem with dirt. big problem with gravel.


 I don't do dirt, gravel or construction zones (that usually have both dirt and gravel surfaces). I turn around and take another route. Then avoid that [construction] zone for a year (sometimes longer).


----------



## ajdelange (Jun 26, 2019)

RocketRay said:


> If you're comfortable taking your $50k+ electric luxury sports sedan on a dirt road adventure, go for it!


No question of comfort. I live on a dirt/gravel road.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

turnem said:


> LOL! When I first got my M3 I was disappointed with the accuracy of the Navigation - in particular I felt that the estimated arrival time was unacceptably wrong most of the time. However, after the first week or so it's been remarkably accurate. It's on par with Android Auto (which is what I using prior to owning a Tesla). I now trust the navigation instructions no matter what.


Android Auto itself has no accuracy or navigation for that matter. It is just a view of the app running on your phone.

I run google maps on iOS (sometimes via Car Play) and the model 3 ETA (based on google maps as mentioned) has been been close since day one.

Wish the car offered the same alternate routes though. I often have to pull the phone out for that.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

mswlogo said:


> Wish the car offered the same alternate routes though. I often have to pull the phone out for that.


Agreed. That's the main reason I keep Maps running during my commute. If there's an accident, I can view a couple alternate routes immediately.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

RocketRay said:


> View attachment 27697
> View attachment 27697


So, if parking an ICEV in an EV charging slot is "ICEing," is parking an EV in front of a gas pump "Batter-ing?" "Electroning?" Or just run-of-the-mill "AssHolery?"


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

SalisburySam said:


> So, if parking an ICEV in an EV charging slot is "ICEing," is parking an EV in front of a gas pump "Batter-ing?" "Electroning?" Or just run-of-the-mill "AssHolery?"


EVicting


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

SalisburySam said:


> So, if parking an ICEV in an EV charging slot is "ICEing," is parking an EV in front of a gas pump "Batter-ing?" "Electroning?" Or just run-of-the-mill "AssHolery?"


 I'm guessing that particular petrol pump hasn't worked in 50-some years.


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

Klaus-rf said:


> I'm guessing that particular petrol pump hasn't worked in 50-some years.


This is true, but they don't want you parking there. As soon as I got out a "Route 66" looking guy started telling me to move it. I told him I just wanted a couple pictures and he was OK with me.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

RocketRay said:


> This is true, but they don't want you parking there. As soon as I got out a "Route 66" looking guy started telling me to move it. I told him I just wanted a couple pictures and he was OK with me.


 Pictures == Free Internet Advertising.

I have a friend that restores old petrol pumps such as that one. Scary part is that I recall seeing some of them in use in my youth. Fun stuff.


----------

